# Tractor Supply now offers Grain Free 4Health



## bear_42 (Feb 20, 2010)

This is great news to me because I have been waiting for something like this in my price range. . . 
I was just at a Tractor Supply and they have new Grain Free food line on the 4health. I don't have a lot of money and this is as good as I can afford, so I am grateful to see Grain Free and it is not only $5 more a bag. Now, I can handle that.

Tractor Supply


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

I know i am happy to


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I am waiting for my TSC to get it in on their shelves! I want some too!


----------



## bear_42 (Feb 20, 2010)

I am in a middle of a rotation to TOTW, but as soon as we get back to 4Health, my dogs are going to love it.


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

The turkey one looks good...i believe the beef and fish one is a little high in plant protein?!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I will have to give it a try. 4health has always been in my dogs rotation diet. It's the only food brand that I rotate my dogs to that Jasper can eat. All the others give him diarrhea. The only other food I have found that he can eat is Professional a 4 star food that cost about the same as 4health.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Road trip for me this weekend! Dogs will be happy. Car ride and I can hear them all calling shotgun now


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

Picked up a bag of the turkey formula today. I though I'll give it a try  i am really on a tight budget right now, so I am happy about the price. Hope it works for my dogs.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Salina said:


> Picked up a bag of the turkey formula today. I though I'll give it a try  i am really on a tight budget right now, so I am happy about the price. Hope it works for my dogs.


Let us know how they like the taste.


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> Let us know how they like the taste.


Both love the taste. Mixed a couple pieces in with their regular kibble and both picked out the 4health first *lol* but i dont have very picky eater


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

With a lot of people talking about this product I went back to view it as I originally thought it was low in protein ... I must have looked at the non grain free as this has just as much protein as Pinnacle. I am a little under 1/2 bag with Pinnacle and am going to see if my local store has it to try. If Zoey likes it, based on ingredients it seems like better food than other commercial foods and the price is great; it'll be a great find if it works out.


----------



## Sangaris (Jun 2, 2011)

What is the feeding guide for a 60-65 lb dog (especially the fish formula)? I didn't see the guide online.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I feedmy 65 pound dog 2 to 2 and 1/4 cups per day to maintain that weight with the regular 4Health Chicken and Rice formula. I feed my 14 pound and 20 pound dogs 1 cup per day of the 4Health Small Bites formula.


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

Sangaris said:


> What is the feeding guide for a 60-65 lb dog (especially the fish formula)? I didn't see the guide online.


The turkey grain free one says 4 cups. But i dont think i will need to feed this much. every food i feed a lot less than what the guideline says. But i guess I have to try and see.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

My dogs have been on the Turkey for...2 weeks now? or close to it. So far so good, they like it, but they like everything so...lol First time they have had turkey kibble.



Sangaris said:


> What is the feeding guide for a 60-65 lb dog (especially the fish formula)? I didn't see the guide online.


Already tossed my bag, but Luke is 70lbs and gets 3 cups/day Zoey is 38lbs and gets 2-2.5 cups/day. For my dogs I find Luke generally ends up below the feeding guide recommendation and Zoey right in the middle.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Picked up a bag today. I had picked up TOTW first because it was on sale. Dogs totally did not like TOTW, so tomorrow I will try the 4Health and let you know.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Look at the ratings .... I like 4Health. My dogs do great on it. 

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/4health-grain-free-dog-food-dry/

Regular no corn, no wheat, no soy 4Health .....

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/4health-dog-food-dry/


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> Look at the ratings .... I like 4Health. My dogs do great on it.
> 
> http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/4health-grain-free-dog-food-dry/
> 
> ...


I believe the turkey one is better than the beef one  my dogs like it so far and if they do good on it, i will keep it in m rotation for sure


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I was on the Salmon /Potato, currently on the Beef (No Grain?), planning to try the Turkey (No Grain) later next month. 

I feed my 60-65lb senior dog about 3 cups per day.


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

so far so good for us. both my dogs really like it and it seems to agree with them VERY well. no complaints so far


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

I just picked up the small bites which has grain. They only had one grain free variety, I think the beef, which seemed like it was a little low on meat protein so I picked this up to see how Zoey does on it. It's only a 5 lb bag and I'm transitioning from Pinnacle grain free so it will take a while before I see how she does. The kibble size is about the size of the Pinnacle and if I remember correctly the Orijen so I guess non small bites is rather large kibble. The caloric value is about 60 Kcal per cup less than the Pinnacle but if it works then it'll be a great savings even over brands like Nutro, Iams and Science Diet and seems like it is better for her.


----------



## amosmoses89 (Jun 19, 2011)

I bought a bag of the beef a few weeks ago and although the girls loved the taste something isnt agreeing with sensitive little Chloe. She's getting red bumps between her pads on all but one of her fet and one of the back ones has opened a bit and looks raw. I'm not giving up on the brand but this is their first go on beef so I'm hoping that's the issue. I think I'll pick up a smaller bag of the fish and just let Sydney finish off the beef. She has no issues with it. I'm still hopeful!


Ps. Does anyone know what a yeast infection between the toes looks like? I've been researching but can't find a picture to compare hers to.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Someone suggested that the Turkey, no-grain seemed to be good... ?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

hanksimon said:


> Someone suggested that the Turkey, no-grain seemed to be good... ?


I just purchased a bag of the Turkey Grain Free today. The dogs will be trying it mixed with their regular 4Health for dinner .... I'll let you know how they like it. 

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/4hlth-gf-30lb-tky .... Check out the ingredients ...... just scroll down.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

The dogs liked the Turkey Grain Free 4Health!


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

amosmoses89 said:


> I bought a bag of the beef a few weeks ago and although the girls loved the taste something isnt agreeing with sensitive little Chloe. She's getting red bumps between her pads on all but one of her fet and one of the back ones has opened a bit and looks raw. I'm not giving up on the brand but this is their first go on beef so I'm hoping that's the issue. I think I'll pick up a smaller bag of the fish and just let Sydney finish off the beef. She has no issues with it. I'm still hopeful!
> 
> 
> Ps. Does anyone know what a yeast infection between the toes looks like? I've been researching but can't find a picture to compare hers to.


Our last dog would get colitis if she ate anything with beef, if she ate the same brand with chicken then she was OK.


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

mine seem to do great on the 4health grain free turkey


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks folks, I'll probably pick up a bag of Turkey over the weekend.


----------



## amosmoses89 (Jun 19, 2011)

Grabbed a bag of the turkey on the way home. Had a HUGE derp moment though when I realized Chloe has been taking nibbles of the bird seed that the birds throw on the ground from the feeder when she goes outside. And what is the thing that most falls... milo... grain.... I feel dumb....

But we take away both and see if it clears up! Poop now I don't get to feed the birds anymore!


----------



## bear_42 (Feb 20, 2010)

When I started the thread, I wasn't expecting a lot of discussion, but this is great. I have returned to give an update on my dogs. As I was in the middle of a rotation to TOTW, and when left. When I went back to 4Health, they only were really surprised that it was about the same to them. There poop is a tiny softer, but they are really loving it. Now when I rotate to like a Blue Buffalo(BB), they aren't as mad at me for the change of food. (I think they even gave me an extra snuggle or kiss after giving them there first full feeding.)

I am giving them both the whitefish and are about half way through the bag now. I don't see any problems in them. Now I don't feel as guilty of giving them less quality of food because I can't afford BB all the time.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

I went onto the Diamond pet food website and they are offering Diamond Naturals Grain Free ... there are no details on the website yet but they are posting they have 3 flavors ... I guess it's a carryover from 4health.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey! By-product meal?! I'm OK with by-products in canned food but by-product meal is iffy stuff :/. I like the price but. . .hmm.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Willowy said:


> Hey! By-product meal?! I'm OK with by-products in canned food but by-product meal is iffy stuff :/. I like the price but. . .hmm.


Wow! How in dog's name did I miss that in the list!? :doh:

That is something I usually completely stay away from ..... hmmmmm


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Looks like only the turkey formula has by-product meal. Not the beef or fish, or Diamond Natural's chicken formula. Kinda weird. . .maybe turkey is expensive?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

This is really weird!!!! Look at the ingredients on my bag of the turkey grain free ........... There are no "by-products" listed. It says "Poultry Meal" ..... Totally different than the bag on the TSC link??????


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

I think that someone posted that the bag has different ingredients then the website.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Well, that is odd! It's their own website! I'll have to go look at a bag too and see if it's a regional thing.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

OOOPs! I accidentally deleted my bag ingredients pic!


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

I just checked my bag of Turkey and it doesn't list by-product meal. It does list Poultry Meal, but not by-product. Zoey is doing really well on it, I bought a second bag yesterday. Luke has softer stool than what is normal for him. He has not had a food with turkey as a main protein before so I was curious as to how he would do. He may be a no poultry dog.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Questions:
1. I assumed that a named meat was MUCH better than meat.
2. I assume that named meat Meal is better than named meat, b/c of higher protein?
3. So, I assume that Turkey Meal is better than Turkey.
4. But, is POULTRY Meal (mixed birds?) as good as Turkey Meal... or does the definition allow some by-products to slip in ?
5. Note, I assume that Chicken and Turkey, and Duck etc. are roughly as good (or better than) Turkey?


----------



## wildflower142 (Mar 11, 2013)

i saw that at our tractor supply. I was thinking about getting some to try, since we use the 4 health brand anyway. Never tried grain free dog food before.


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

i am pretty sure that "poultry meal" is not meat but everything from a chicken, including by products. 
but my dogs still do great on it...so i will keep it in my rotation.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Salina said:


> i am pretty sure that "poultry meal" is not meat but everything from a chicken, including by products.
> but my dogs still do great on it...so i will keep it in my rotation.


No, the AAFCO definitions are rigid and clear---"chicken meal" (for instance) cannot contain the stuff that's defined as "by-products" (which also has a rigid definition). It's the meat and bones of a chicken after the by-products and meat usable by humans have been removed. So it's not exactly yummy chicken breasts and drumsticks, but no by-products.


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

but is it the same with poultry meal?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Yes, unless it says by-product in the description it can't contain by-products. "Poultry" refers to chickens, turkeys, quails, ducks, geese. I don't think ostrich is included.


----------



## DanWendy (Mar 20, 2013)

Too bad PetValu is not all over the US because Performatrin Ultra Grain Free 37/16 is a pretty awesome food, especially for the price. $1.60lb. Much better product than Fromm, Earthborn and some others.

Nutram makes the food for PetValu.


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

Willowy said:


> Yes, unless it says by-product in the description it can't contain by-products. "Poultry" refers to chickens, turkeys, quails, ducks, geese. I don't think ostrich is included.


thanks for the info


----------



## DanWendy (Mar 20, 2013)

Willowy said:


> Yes, unless it says by-product in the description it can't contain by-products. "Poultry" refers to chickens, turkeys, quails, ducks, geese. I don't think ostrich is included.


You are 100% incorrect. Chicken is the only protein in dog food that is defined in terms of "chicken meat" and "chicken-by products".

All others can contain other parts of the animal besides muscle meat. Turkey Meal and Turkey By-Product Meal are the same thing but have two trade names, same with Poultry Meal and Poultry By-Product Meal. Red Meat Meals like Lamb can be any part.

But who cares? All parts of the animal are nutritious. I find it laughable that people are so afraid of chicken and animal by-products.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Meal and by product meal are two different things.
http://www.braypets.com/FRR/aafcodef.htm
"Chicken By-Product Meal - consists of the ground, rendered, clean parts of the carcass of slaughtered chicken, such as necks, feet, undeveloped eggs and intestines, exclusive of feathers, except in such amounts as might occur unavoidable in good processing practice.

Chicken Meal - chicken which has been ground or otherwise reduced in particle size."

Not crazy about my dog eating intestinal, stomach and gizzard contents, other than that all parts of a chicken have been offered up and happily eaten. Some parts of the chicken have better quality protein than others. Raw feeders love to feed green tripe but it is lower in quality protein than muscle meat due to the high collagen content of the stomach. Pretty sure feathers are mostly a lower quality protein source as well. Any AAFCO labeled food will have balanced out any small deficiencies in amino acids that could exist.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

DanWendy said:


> You are 100% incorrect. Chicken is the only protein in dog food that is defined in terms of "chicken meat" and "chicken-by products".
> 
> All others can contain other parts of the animal besides muscle meat. Turkey Meal and Turkey By-Product Meal are the same thing but have two trade names, same with Poultry Meal and Poultry By-Product Meal. Red Meat Meals like Lamb can be any part.
> 
> But who cares? All parts of the animal are nutritious. I find it laughable that people are so afraid of chicken and animal by-products.


 In mammals, yes. But I'm pretty sure poultry meal and poultry by-product meal (and other named poultry like turkey) are different. I know someone with access to the AAFCO official publication; I'll see if I can find out.

I agree that all parts of the animals are nutritious, and I have no problem with "by-products" in canned foods. But "by-product MEAL" is allowed (by AAFCO definition) to contain 4D animals and I just think that's a bad idea in general.


----------



## DanWendy (Mar 20, 2013)

Willowy said:


> In mammals, yes. But I'm pretty sure poultry meal and poultry by-product meal (and other named poultry like turkey) are different. I know someone with access to the AAFCO official publication; I'll see if I can find out.
> 
> I agree that all parts of the animals are nutritious, and I have no problem with "by-products" in canned foods. But "by-product MEAL" is allowed (by AAFCO definition) to contain 4D animals and I just think that's a bad idea in general.


That is not true. You assume that all "chicken meal" is of the same quality but "chicken by-product meal" is not. There are large supplies of very high quality by-product meals that are of excellent quality. They are called "pet food grade".

Do you really thing the Chicken Meal in Diamond Naturals is the same quality as the Chicken Meal in Annamaet just because the definition is the same?

No


----------



## DanWendy (Mar 20, 2013)

Kathyy said:


> Meal and by product meal are two different things.
> http://www.braypets.com/FRR/aafcodef.htm
> "Chicken By-Product Meal - consists of the ground, rendered, clean parts of the carcass of slaughtered chicken, such as necks, feet, undeveloped eggs and intestines, exclusive of feathers, except in such amounts as might occur unavoidable in good processing practice.
> 
> ...


Feathers are not allowed in "chicken by product meal" not the "pet food grade" anyway. The feathers go into what is called "feather meal" for hogs. The definition you put up says "exclusive of feathers".

And, you don't know what you are talking about insofar as green tripe is concerned. You are just making things up. The dog needs amino acids, dogs technically don't need formed proteins.

You would be surprised how much better the by-products are for the animal. The things you don't like they prefer and for good reason, they know its better for them.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Oh feathers aren't allowed but they will get in!

Really? Have you looked up collagen? It isn't a protein with all the amino acids present in ratios similar to muscle meats. The major amino acid present is proline, not an essential amino acid. Lots of glycine as well, also not an essential amino acid. That pumps up the protein content of the food without increasing its value to the consumer. Most dog foods don't list the actual essential amino acids present but I am sure the amounts are adequate according to AAFCO.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

DanWendy said:


> That is not true. You assume that all "chicken meal" is of the same quality but "chicken by-product meal" is not. There are large supplies of very high quality by-product meals that are of excellent quality. They are called "pet food grade".


 I don't assume anything. I'm sure there are different grades of by-product meal, but unless the company can guarantee that there are no 4D animals in their by-product meal (because 4D animals ARE allowed in pet food grade by-product meal and meat and bone meal), I'll skip it, thanks. It's not hard to avoid foods with by-product meals or meat and bone meal.


----------

